

Mozilla Labs Game Gallery - abraham
https://gaming.mozillalabs.com/games/

======
bd
Requiring registration (or Facebook / Google / Twitter account) before seeing
anything is a major fail for many entries.

If some sort of account is indeed necessary (rarely the case), please give us
single click demo account, or at least show us screenshots / videos from the
actual gameplay.

~~~
Dav3xor
Mine has a single click demo -- <http://www.davesgalaxy.com>

Oh, and it requires some form of sign in since it has a persistent world.

------
iwwr
Freeciv.net, wow, never thought these people were so far into a web port.

------
icefox
Tried playing a half dozen games. If this isn't a lesson in teaching users how
to play your game I don't know what is. Before releasing a game you need to
silently watch someone else try to play your game for the first time and take
notes. All those cool features you added are pointless if they can't even
figure out how to do the first level. Tank world is a good example. Wow does
it look cool, but the instructions show up on the screen for just a few
seconds and then go away leaving you to get frustrated and quit.

~~~
ecaroth
I agree - I entered a game in the contest and was very worried that it
wouldn't hold up to the rest of the entries because mine is very simple in
comparison. I tried playing ~12 of them and couldn't believe how complicated
many of them were!

------
p0nce
Here is my entry (<http://www.crajsh.com>) and the related write-up
(<http://bit.ly/godroY>).

------
Groxx
An impressive list... though the first one I actually _enjoyed_ has been this
impressively well designed one quite a ways down: <http://sketch-
out.appspot.com/>

------
pedanticfreak
Renders wrong in Chrome for me. Seriously guys? Good thing it's not an HTML5
gallery showcasing the benefits of open standards.

~~~
ytNumbers
I ran into the same problem in Chrome. It seems like a font issue relating to
the OrbitronMed font. I wonder if lots of computers have a messed up version
of that font, or if something else is going on.

~~~
pedanticfreak
The font problem seems to be localized to Chrome on Windows machines. Chrome
on my Macbook renders the font correctly. The page still renders unusually
slowly on the Macbook though.

Some of these games (e.g. Gates of Olympus) explicitly mention Firefox 4, so
the stable build of Chrome might be "too old."

------
Charuru
Why did they choose an 8 bit look? While it's good for nostalgia, I'm not sure
that's smart if you're championing the future of gaming.

PS: I actually think the 8bit looks is kinda ugly.

~~~
ecaroth
I am of the same opinion. It sure gets the point across that the page is about
games. But for how long you can tell somebody spent working on those graphics,
they just don't do it for me...

I DO dig the trophy with the joystick though.. it's mainly just the little
spaceships and guns that look out of place.

